# My NOS Primato



## zmudshark

More pics coming soon.


----------



## Pablo

Great photo.


----------



## barry1021

Get more pix up, we want to see the details, that frame looks like it was painted yesterday. It's going to be your favorite bike in a hurry.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Too damn sexy..........excellent........more...more...more....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark

Been busy riding, here's another:


----------



## OperaLover

*Omg!*

I WANT IT! I am seriously jonesing for a DeRosa Primato!


----------



## zmudshark

Took me two years to find one my size.


So worth the wait.

Edit: I have to add that I was outbid on it at the last second by my well meaning friend, barry1021, who didn't have faith in my high bid.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I've never had a real desire to own an Italian frame except De Rosa....I've always wanted one.....the BB shell on yours is too cool.....


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Took me two years to find one my size.
> 
> 
> So worth the wait.
> 
> Edit: I have to add that I was outbid on it at the last second by my well meaning friend, barry1021, who didn't have faith in my high bid.


Neither of us had any faith in your "final" bid.

Who knows if we were right, but at least you have the bike.


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> Neither of us had any faith in your "final" bid.
> 
> Who knows if we were right, but at least you have the bike.


Well, since I was outbid by you two, I think it's safe to say I would have had it regardless. 

It's always good to have great friends watching out for you, though.:thumbsup:

Thanks 2many & b21!

Tomorrow, WE RIDE!


----------



## zmudshark

Dave Hickey said:


> I've never had a real desire to own an Italian frame except De Rosa....I've always wanted one.....the BB shell on yours is too cool.....


Thanks Dave. I have three steel De Rosa's and my wife has one. They are all fantastic machines.

The Primato is special, though. Extremely comfortable, yet responsive and rock steady.

If you ever see one in your size, grab it!


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Well, since I was outbid by you two, I think it's safe to say I would have had it regardless.
> 
> It's always good to have great friends watching out for you, though.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks 2many & b21!
> 
> Tomorrow, WE RIDE!


To be honest, you ride!

I am going to struggle along the side of the road like a fat wounded tortoise and have my girl pack drive the SAG wagon along behind me, so they can pick me up at about mile 8.


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> To be honest, you ride!
> 
> I am going to struggle along the side of the road like a fat wounded tortoise and have my girl pack drive the SAG wagon along behind me, so they can pick me up at about mile 8.


I'll take off the right pedal


----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


> Well, since I was outbid by you two, I think it's safe to say I would have had it regardless.
> 
> It's always good to have great friends watching out for you, though.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks 2many & b21!
> 
> Tomorrow, WE RIDE!


2many wanted to flip it on CL:hand: You have my permission to ride his legs off today. 
b21


----------



## pigpen

OperaLover said:


> I WANT IT! I am seriously jonesing for a DeRosa Primato!


Your not the only one.
I would be happy to find one iin decent shape and have it repainted.


----------



## smokva

Molteni Primato is high on my wish list


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

smokva said:


> Molteni Primato is high on my wish list


Bonktown has had some Neo Primatos for a little over a grand--was just on this morning. Not sure of sizes and colors though.


----------



## zmudshark

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Bonktown has had some Neo Primatos for a little over a grand--was just on this morning. Not sure of sizes and colors though.


Not the same. The Primato is EL-OS with Diamente stays and flat fork crown.

The Bonktown ones are a heck of a good deal though. Dark blue was the only color, and just one 55cm left.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

zmudshark said:


> Not the same. The Primato is EL-OS with Diamente stays and flat fork crown.
> 
> The Bonktown ones are a heck of a good deal though. Dark blue was the only color, and just one 55cm left.


Ahh...didn't realize they made more than one steel frame.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Ahh...didn't realize they made more than one steel frame.


They also make the Corum. Another very nice steel frame and fork.. To the OP.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Neo Primato - lugged

Corum - tigged

Primato - different generation, EL/OS steel , lugged.

The best they made.


----------



## zmudshark

Primato's are signed by Ugo. 

Even Dario says he is the best evah!


----------



## zmudshark




----------



## caterham

z-mud,
just wanted to repeat my thoughts about your EL-OS primato find-

i HATE you,arsewhole.

k


----------



## greg75

*Need way more photos please!*

This is a wonderful find, but please don't drip feed the photos. We have got to see it properly!


----------



## barry1021

caterham said:


> z-mud,
> just wanted to repeat my thoughts about your EL-OS primato find-
> 
> i HATE you,arsewhole.
> 
> k


Which is why we were surprised that I turned out to be the only sniper for it on EBAY. Just look at it, it's pristine! The economy is really really bad........Zmud's Merckx and De Rosa collection is quite remarkable, this fills a large hole for him, and he deserves it because he has done so much for me and lots of other cyclists. However if he keeps improving his fitness level, he will be riding alone even when we are with him.......

b21


----------



## r_mutt

nice story! 

the fork and BB are really gorgeous! 

what size is it?


----------



## barry1021

r_mutt said:


> nice story!
> 
> the fork and BB are really gorgeous!
> 
> what size is it?


54.5 ST


----------



## zmudshark

barry1021 said:


> 54.5 ST


And top tube.


----------



## zmudshark




----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


>


This is like an excruciatingly slow strip tease. Take it off! Take it all off!! Um, I mean post them already.


----------



## zmudshark

I'm swapping out the stem at the moment for a 1R, and moving the Ergo's up as far as I can on the bars.

Patience.


----------



## r_mutt

barry1021 said:


> This is like an excruciatingly slow strip tease. Take it off! Take it all off!! Um, I mean post them already.



i agree! that looks like a great build. i can't wait to see it. it looks perfect the way it is now. i see you went with centaur 09 in silver- great choice! 



:thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark

Thanks for all the complements, guys. I haven't had time to take pictures I'm really happy with, but here's what I have:

http://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/Primato#

When I get some better ones, I'll post to this thread.

Anyone in PHX that wants to ride? Maybe I can pry 2many away from his family for a few hours while he's here.


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Thanks for all the complements, guys. I haven't had time to take pictures I'm really happy with, but here's what I have:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/Primato#
> 
> When I get some better ones, I'll post to this thread.
> 
> Anyone in PHX that wants to ride? Maybe I can pry 2many away from his family for a few hours while he's here.


I spent the better part of this morning on the phone on conf calls despite the fact that I am on "vacation".

I want to ride tomorrow but it has to be shorter - I can barely sit on the couch.


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> I spent the better part of this morning on the phone on conf calls despite the fact that I am on "vacation".
> 
> I want to ride tomorrow but it has to be shorter - I can barely sit on the couch.


It wouldn't take so long if you rode faster!


----------



## Guest

That is probably true.

However, I am just happy to be riding again.

That's good enough for me right now.


----------



## mriddle

*Wow.*

That frame is so damn cool. About what year is it?
The whole bike has a wonderfully appropriate look, well done.
The BB is really impressive. 
I came close to buying a Neo Primato, looked forever but ended up getting a Corum.
I ordered it in Red because I loved the Red on the Neo Primato, it took a few months but I am really happy with it. I will post some pics when I figure out how.
Not sure how I am going to build it up.


----------



## Guest

Yours is much cleaner than mine was, or is.

However, it rides like a dream.

Too bad you didn't get the chromed lugs .........


----------



## greg75

*Great!*

Just saw your photos... I love it! Great build.

Is that a '96? I have a Primato like toomany's and I have always thought that was a '95. Your has the newer heart logo. I've never actually seen a Primato with the new logo, yours must be one of the last before the Neo Primato came.

I really like the mix of parts, modern in places but no black. The Centaur shifters suit so much better than black ones would. A traditional bottom bracket looks better than ultratorque on this bike too. And you can't beat hand built wheels with Record hubs (that I feel really strongly about!)

Is that a 1A stem with Giro d'Italia bars? I spent a while trying to track down Giro bars in 26.4mm diameter to go with a De Rosa pantograped 1A but finally gave up. That stem's waiting in the shed for when I finally get lucky!

Anyways, congratulations on a great looking bike...definitely the most excitement in the De Rosa forum for a couple of months. :thumbsup: 

Greg


----------



## zmudshark

Greg, 

I have no idea what year it is. I haven't sent the serial number to De Rosa yet. If De Rosa was using simple letter codes, I would guess that it is a 95. The serial is EC XXX.

I got the wheels from a Serotta forum member, Peter White built Mavic Reflex tubulars on Record hubs. I'm using Conti Competitions on them, and recommend them highly.

Barry1021 insisted on donating his Record crankset and BB, for the exact reason you state.

The stem is a 1A, which I replaced yesterday with a slightly longer XA. I'll see how that works out in an hour or so. I think it looks better, in any case, slightly more modern.

Universal Cycles still has NOS 64 bars in stock, but only in 38 & 40 width. Luckily, I ride a 40. The bars they have are double grooved, too!

I have a De Rosa pantographed stem laying around, but it's too short for me. Caterham wants it, I may break down and send it his way. I'll never use it.

Thanks for the kind words.

John


----------



## gomango

This really is a special bike! You'll enjoy it for many years. Thanks again for helping me with the ID work this morning as well. I'll figure out what model DeRosa I have on my hands eventually I am sure.


----------



## zmudshark

I tossed up a pile of pics here: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/Primato#


----------



## nickb4

*Wow*

zmud,
Fantastic build. Beautiful and Fast all in one package. Congrats.


----------



## JIDonald

Who refinished the bike for you? They did a nice job.


----------



## smokva

JIDonald said:


> Who refinished the bike for you? They did a nice job.


Isn't it new old stock?


----------



## zmudshark

JIDonald said:


> Who refinished the bike for you? They did a nice job.


It is indeed, NOS. It was still in the bubble wrap with De Rosa tape on it.


----------



## JIDonald

zmudshark said:


> It is indeed, NOS. It was still in the bubble wrap with De Rosa tape on it.


The bike has been refinished. It has a New steer tube badge and the logos are not correct for a bike of its era.


----------



## barry1021

JIDonald said:


> The bike has been refinished. It has a New steer tube badge and the logos are not correct for a bike of its era.


Then refinished at the De Rosa factory, I am guessing, I have a Primato that was fresh from the factory when I bought it as well.


----------



## zmudshark

JIDonald said:


> The bike has been refinished. It has a New steer tube badge and the logos are not correct for a bike of its era.


 *Me:*
Cristiano,
Can you tell me if the paint and decals are original?

Yes are original .
Regards
Cristiano


Of course, what would he know?


----------



## gomango

Again, the bike is absolutely beautiful! Cristiano is a man that knows how to get to the point. In addition, he is one of the reasons I am in love with the brand. Always returns an email.


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> *Me:*
> Cristiano,
> Can you tell me if the paint and decals are original?
> 
> Yes are original .
> Regards
> Cristiano
> 
> 
> Of course, what would he know?


Apart from the head tube badge, the paint and decals are the same as on mine - no-one has accused it of being a re-do.

Cristiano was probably hyped up on Espresso though.

BTW - I'm going to be sending mine for re-paint.


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> Apart from the head tube badge, the paint and decals are the same as on mine - no-one has accused it of being a re-do.
> 
> Cristiano was probably hyped up on Espresso though.
> 
> BTW - I'm going to be *sending mine for re-paint*.


Really? I don't think it is that bad. Are you going to send it to De Rosa or have someone else do it?


----------



## barry1021

I am pretty convinced that using the decals to try and identify the year of a De Rosa is hit or miss. WHat is in the cabinet might be as much of a role as whats that years model looks like.

And toomany, you are going to spend money to take that bike from an 8 to a 10? It's gorgeous already. You know as soon as you get it back, you will drop it on your head and put a chip in it--the bike, that is. Better to save your money for a housewarming gift for a bud that may be moving on the east coast or for a bud that has a birthday around the TDS, that kind of thing.

b21


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Really? I don't think it is that bad. Are you going to send it to De Rosa or have someone else do it?


No, it isn't that bad but next to yours or Barry's it looks like the dowager queen.

I am thinking of sending it to Jim Cunningham at Cyclart in Vista, Ca. He will re-do the chrome as well.


----------



## JIDonald

zmudshark said:


> *Me:*
> Cristiano,
> Can you tell me if the paint and decals are original?
> 
> Yes are original .
> Regards
> Cristiano
> 
> 
> Of course, what would he know?


Here are the photos I took before I restored my Primato. I showed the BB stamp to Cristiano at inter bike and he believes it a 1992-ish frame.


----------



## zmudshark

I would say yours is at least a couple years older than mine, very similar to toomanybike's Primato.


----------



## greg75

*dating el/os primatos*

I reckon both JIDonald's blue and toomany's red primato are '95 models.

I've spent month trying to date my red one, just like toomany's.

this website:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=De%20Rosa&Model=Primato&Type=bike

lists the colours for '95 as metallic teal and red. Seeing as the only chrome lugged primatos I've ever seen are in these colours, I'm guessing the chrome lugged one's are the '95s. 

Plus this guy:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=16125

calls his teal, chrome lugged primato a '95.

Not the most reliable method, but the best estimate I've been able to get of the build year of my red, chrome lugged primato. 

As for zmudshark's, no idea, but I love it.

Greg75


----------



## Guest

I will tell you, I love mine.

Beautiful riding bike.

If I was anywhere near it, I would send the serial no. to De Rosa to find out the details but the bike, alas, is 1600 miles away from me at present.


----------



## JIDonald

greg75 said:


> I reckon both JIDonald's blue and toomany's red primato are '95 models.
> 
> I've spent month trying to date my red one, just like toomany's.
> 
> this website:
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1995&Brand=De%20Rosa&Model=Primato&Type=bike
> 
> lists the colours for '95 as metallic teal and red. Seeing as the only chrome lugged primatos I've ever seen are in these colours, I'm guessing the chrome lugged one's are the '95s.
> 
> Plus this guy:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=16125
> 
> calls his teal, chrome lugged primato a '95.
> 
> Not the most reliable method, but the best estimate I've been able to get of the build year of my red, chrome lugged primato.
> 
> As for zmudshark's, no idea, but I love it.
> 
> Greg75


I was told mime was a 1992 frame. I showed a pic of the BB stamp to Cristiano De Rosa at InterBike a few years back.


----------



## barry1021

toomanybikes said:


> I will tell you, I love mine.
> 
> Beautiful riding bike.
> 
> If I was anywhere near it, I would send the serial no. to De Rosa to find out the details but the bike, alas, is 1600 miles away from me at present.


Not a problem, I arrive in AZ on May 1st. Zmud and I will get you the numbers when we liberate it from an unnecessary repaint.

b21


----------

